# 67 sears 10xl need help



## shawpy69 (Nov 5, 2010)

i have a 67 sears 10 xl can anyone give me a good idea for the carb. can you stil get kits for these. or is there a new carb that will fit prety close. id hate to have to put a newer engine in it because the carb is worn out. the original engine is stil strong. thanks for any help.. shaw


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

If you go to http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action, you can type in the model number and buy a new carb or get a carb rebuild kit.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Years ago i had a couple tractors with worn out carbs ( throttle shaft bushings were gone) - about an hour from the house was a lawntractor junkyard - i took my carbs in, and they gave me totally rebuilt ones in exchange, i think it was only like $40 for both. Im sure any lawnmower parts places can get you a rebuild kit.


----------

